# HCG protocols and dosing



## slick_nasty (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm not sure if this should be in pct because I don't believe that hcg is pct. You use it before your PCT because it stimulates your fsh and lh but still suppresses natural Testosterone production.

I have ran hcg multiple times and different ways so I wanted to share my hcg experiences which will hopefully help some guys out.

The first way to run hcg would be what they call the blast. It is usually run by using 5000iu over the 14 days between your last inj and your pct. You will start it right after last inj using 2500iu then 5 days later inj 1500iu then again 5 days later using 1000iu. This method does help but there are alot of downsides to it. First being that using such high doses of hcg at the end of your cycle will spike your estro alot and can be hard to control and can give you gyno quick. Second even though its stimulating the fsh and lh its a little late because they are already shut down hard so it helps but not as good as the second protocol.

The second protocol which is what I use is the last 8wks up until pct I use 500iu e5d. You will use around 11 shots so around 5500iu. I usually order a 10,000iu kit and use a little under 1000iu e5d that's what works well for me. This protocol still has the downside of the estrogen spikes but is more manageable then the blast. The positive side to running this protocol is controll of estro keeping your balls full and stimulating your fsh and lh over a period of time rather than trying to save it after they have already been crushed. Your fsh and lh come back easier during pct because you have kept them from just crashing. This is definitely the way to go in my opinion.

The third protocol which I advise against it was very stupid for me to even try and I had to stop because of a gyno scare. You would start right at the beginning of your cycle and use 500iu to 1000iu e5d for your entire cycle. I just want to say that this is not what you want to do. First thing wrong is over stimulation. Second is estro will be like a roller coaster which will make you feel shitty and lathergic.

Hcg is great for helping with recovery but with every compound we take there are positive results and negative side effects. If anyone has any questions about hcg I have alot of real life experience and can answer almost anything about it. I hope that this post will help some guys out. If anyone has anything to add i would like to hear it.


----------

